#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  AN-5516-04 com muito barulho no cooler. Ela tem filtro na fan?

## Nery

FIBERHOME AN-5516-04. O cooler FAN tá fazendo barulho exagerado trabalhando em rotação máxima e led vermelho de alarme aceso mesmo estando fria. Alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## Nery

Ninguém com este problema ou conhece alguém que teve?

----------


## avatar52

Ela tem filtro sim, e recomendo que limpe.

Um bom monitoramento em SNMP pode e deve te ajudar.

----------


## Nery

A placa FAN deste modelo não tem filtro. Caquei na madrugada, fiz uma limpeza nas Hélices, e mesmo assim ela funciona na rotação máxima e com o led vermelho aceso. Quero comprar outra placa FAN para este modelo. Alguém me indica um vendedor?

----------


## Nery

Compramos uma FAN nova e resolveu completamente. Nem parede ter OLT ligada. Obrigado a todos!

----------

